# Overseas migration accounts for 60% of population growth in Australia



## Editor (Oct 30, 2012)

Australia's population grew by 1.7% during the year to the end of September 2012 with net overseas migration contributing 60% to the growth, the latest figures published by the Australian Bureau of Statistics show. All states and territories recorded positive population growth and Western Australia continued to record the fastest growth rate at 3.4% while [...]

Click to read the full news article: Overseas migration accounts for 60% of population growth in Australia...
Please come back to discuss the story here in this thread.


----------

